# Johnney Bucket for a 1330



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was on the johney bucket website and they dont have a johney bucket for a cub cadet 1330 tractor. I know it is a small tractor but where could I get one at? I also have a Bolens 1054 and a Troy-buit GTX20 garden tractor. They also dont carry JB for them eather. so what could I do. and what tractor do you reccomend to ues it on?Cub Cadet 1330 has 12hp kohler with 12in rear turfs. Troy-Buit has kohler 20hp with 23in rear turf. Bolens has big wisconsin 10 hp with 23in turf rears with chains. What is my best option?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I'm not familiar with all the tractors your mentioned but so long as they all have strong enough frames to handle the stressed of pushing, digging and carrying the loads any of them would have enough HP. If you are planning on using the JB frequently than I would try to pick a tractor that I could keep it on and not need to regularly take it off. It would also be easiest to have a tractor that had a hydrostatic tranny to avoid the need for frequent gear shifting. Plus some kind of hydraulic lift to save the arm and maybe power steering are all pluses in the selection. The size of the tires only comes into play when dealing with traction issues. Generally the larger the tires the more expensive to find chains or ag tread tires or fluid fill them.

I would call the manufacturer and get their recommendation also. they are nice people with a good reputation. If they can't take care of you I have seen someone convert a Swisher brand bucket to his Craftsman/Huskevarna.

Andy


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

The troy-buit GTX20 has both hydro and power steering and hydraulic lift, My best option then?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It would definitely make it easier to use the JB. No shifting and easy steering. I don't know how strong the frame is on this tractor though. You are putting serious stress on it shoving into dirt piles. If this is your regular lawn mower then you would have to put up with hassle of changing attachments. If another tractor is the regular mower than I would go for it.

Did you check with the JB people to see if they had one to fit this tractor?

Andy


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I checked with them on their website and couldn't find one. It is our main mowing tractor and I would like to use the Bolens. i dont use it for much anyways.


----------

